# Catch of the day.



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Got a call for a mop sink drain blockage.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Gargalaxy said:


> Got a call for a mop sink drain blockage.


2 cans?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes sir. They most be dumped a lot of bleach 'cause you can barely see what kind.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I’ve pulled one out at an Aldi, but never two!


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

OpenSights said:


> I’ve pulled one out at an Aldi, but never two!


Buy one, get the second one free :laughing: This was in a liquor store so who knows.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

A little after hours drink and hide the evidence:thumbsup:


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

OpenSights said:


> A little after hours drink and hide the evidence


This one makes sense to me!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Florida Plumber (Aug 27, 2017)

So how does the snake hook onto the can and pull it out?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Florida Plumber said:


> So how does the snake hook onto the can and pull it out?


My guess would be a retriever. I have one that will spear something like a can. Sometimes removing what you snag can be a pain, but the job gets done.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

OpenSights said:


> My guess would be a retriever. I have one that will spear something like a can. Sometimes removing what you snag can be a pain, but the job gets done.


Like a test ball. Man those are a PITA to pullout 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Never pulled a test ball out, don’t think I want to. 

I went to a main line at night years ago. Line opened up about 4’ out. Bad separation, could only get a 2” cutter through. Had the tenant run all the water he could while I ran the rest of the line. Get back to the 4’ mark and started backing up again. Pulled my cable out to find a whole black squirrel. I’ve pulled pieces back before, but never a whole one.


----------



## Florida Plumber (Aug 27, 2017)

OpenSights said:


> My guess would be a retriever. I have one that will spear something like a can. Sometimes removing what you snag can be a pain, but the job gets done.


Aww yes I see how that would work. Thanks!


----------

